# Setting clock on 2008 Fiat Ducato



## Mike63

Hi everyone....In my 2008 Fiat Ducato handbook there is a host of instructions between pages 21-31 regarding "setting the clock"...however they all start by telling you..."press the MODE button"

...I press the MODE button and nothing at all happens...I have tried with the ignition ON / OFF / ENGINE RUNNING / ENGINE OFF ....what am I doing wrong ?

....thanks...Mike


----------



## Rapide561

*Clock*

Hi

Ignition ON, engine off though, press Mode very quickly, press the "up" or "down" arrow.

It is a bit trial and error to be honest. I ended up setting the speed beeper the other day!

Russell


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Russell

I need to do mine but the instruction manuel is in Spanish (Ghastly pun intended! :roll: )

Dave


----------



## oscardaisy

ign on eng off try holding button down for 10 seconds


----------



## Mike63

Thanks guys...got it.

...you're right...it is hit and miss.

....Mike


----------



## peep

*Fiat Ducato clock setting*

Hi Mike have not got handbook, but through trial and error, mode button would appear to set clock,speed bleep,miles to km,not sure of next but guess you can turn passenger airbag on or off, shows bag p ? cant explain the next setting bu22 or buzz 1-7 ?can you help or explaine what your handbook says for this

:?:


----------

